# Dharam Bina Na Raaj Chale Hain. Dharam Bina Sab Dhalle Malle Hain. This Is The Right Lines



## jatinderpal singh (Mar 2, 2016)

DHARAM BINA NA RAAJ CHALE HAIN DHARAM BINA SAB DHALLE MALLE HAIN THIS IS CORRECT LINES..


----------



## Admin (Mar 2, 2016)

Jatinder ji,

Welcome to SPN,

This is interesting. What is the actual source of your information other than the attached image.

Thank you


----------

